# Pictures



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Send me your Maltese pictures and I will add them to the gallery...


send to:

PM for email


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Mar 22 2003, 09:23 AM
> *Send me your Maltese pictures and I will add them to the gallery...
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42*


[/QUOTE]


Do you mean the visitor/guest gallery? Or members? Confused.







Doesn't take much sometimes. :wacko: 
I looked at the visitor gallery, and some members have pics there too. Just don't want to break any rules...he he.


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

OK Joe, I'll be sending some on Friday. We will take some new pics of Cal for Thanksgiving (of course he had his hair done







)

So nice to be a part of this site.

n.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this post was before we had the gallery, you can click on "my controls" near the top and create your own gallery and upload pics to it, but if you need help or want me to do it you can still send them to me


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh yea, that email address doesnt work anymore, let me know if you need a good one


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

OK can someone please tell me how do I add pictures and Signatures?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

to add pictures to your msg click the img button then a pop up window will appear...enter the url into the field and make sure u have .jpg at the end and thats it. to put one in your signature go to my controls and on the left see edit signature...click that and do the same process to put a pic there. to put one in your avatar (the side picture) go to my controls and edit avatar...this will allow u to upload a pic. 

if you dont know the url of a picture, right click on the image and go to properties, then you can see the url. 

good luck!


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

ok Thanks......









Thanks Joe!

Still dont know how to work the Signature.... I'm trying but know Go... I'm happy to see Bushi's pic up now Thanks a Million


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o how cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... is that why you name ur baby bushi?? Look at how puffy your babies hair is!!! Cute!







It's bushy!


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

No Bushi is French Sounds like Boo-she like Sushi but with a B Not Bush'ee lol 

Oh I name him Bushi because Maltese are very Bushi Dogs, and people say im Bushi. The Rest is History...

Your Maltese Kodie is a QT Pie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyBushi_@Jan 2 2005, 08:04 PM
> *ok Thanks......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
For the signature you have to have your image hosted by a hosting company. Try Image Cave. It is free and very easy to use. I was intimidated at first, but it is totally a no brainer. 

Once you get your image uploaded to the hosting site, copy the URL that will be beside the photo and paste it in to the Signature box that will open for you when you click "Edit Signature". This can be found in the Personal Profile section of your "My Controls" page.

Hope this helps....


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 3 2005, 12:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the signature you have to have your image hosted by a hosting company. Try Image Cave. It is free and very easy to use. I was intimidated at first, but it is totally a no brainer. 

Once you get your image uploaded to the hosting site, copy the URL that will be beside the photo and paste it in to the Signature box that will open for you when you click "Edit Signature". This can be found in the Personal Profile section of your "My Controls" page.

Hope this helps....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27094
[/B][/QUOTE]

Im on the Page but know Where and How..... Thanks for pointing me in the Right Direction


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

Joe, I just got a digital camera for Christmas, but am very much a novice to its use. I am fairly new to the site and just love it. Please help me to post pictures of our 2 new babies "cotton ball" and "powder puff" :new_Eyecrazy: 
Please lead me step by step to the process of getting pictures from my memory stick to sm site..







Thanks a million, llooking forward to your help, Len


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Joe  

OK I'm going to try this Signature Thing again............. Wish me Luck


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

As You Can See I finally got the Hang of It.............. Thanks Imagecave was real EZ


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Well I am dumber than most so I will ask my question.

How on earth do you all get your photos (I guess these are your signatures) to keep changing.??








I am looking at all these beautiful malts and as I look at them they change to another photo. I want to do the same with Chloe's. You seem to have photo frames around them and the photo inside the frame changes???

Plus do they have to be under a certain size i.e. pixels and dimensions?? I am so confused and frustrated to say the least.









I would also







to be able to make that glitter thingy that some of you have.

Can somebody please please put me out of my misery.

Thanks you for any help


Dede and Chloe from down under

~ well mommy might be dumb, but I'm not ~ Chloe hee hee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hi everybody!
> 
> Well I am dumber than most so I will ask my question.
> 
> ...


The pictures you are referring to are animated and can be created with photo programs like Adobe PhotoShop which some members have. There are other programs that can make them too. I am sure if you really want them there are a couple of members here who do make them on request for others and probably would make one for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To make a glitter signature go to Glitter Maker and you can make your own very easily. Glitter Maker


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

> Hi everybody!
> 
> Well I am dumber than most so I will ask my question.
> 
> ...


I had the same question. I am new here as well, so I am glad someone else asked before I did. By the way, I love Chloe's Blue Eye. Our little boy has two blue eyes. I had never heard of this or seen this before, so it was pretty exciting to see another sweet maltese with the same genetic variation. Take a peek (still working on the downloads, scale, glitter and all). Would love to hear more about Chloe. Has the color of her eye changed as she got older? Did both her eyes start off blue? :biggrin: Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am new here and did not notice the date on this thread. I have just been looking around and learning to navigate throught the forum. I was so excited to see another Blue Eyed Maltese, that it never occured to me to look at the date.

My heart goes out to Dede for the lose of her sweet Chloe.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am new here and did not notice the date on this thread. I have just been looking around and learning to navigate throught the forum. I was so excited to see another Blue Eyed Maltese, that it never occured to me to look at the date.
> 
> My heart goes out to Dede for the lose of her sweet Chloe.
> 
> ...


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

hi.........i've been doing all the above and yet everytime i try it fails.... i keeps getting this same message where ever i try and upload pictures: error contact a staff member please help........ i would love to have pictures on here
thanx bunches
jordan's mommy :smhelp:


----------

